# anemone problem



## bud091 (Dec 25, 2012)

hey guys bought this rock and when the guy pulled the rock out the anemone went under the rock and now wont come back out what should i do here is a picture


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

Should be fine.
The anemone will move if its in a bad spot


----------



## bud091 (Dec 25, 2012)

okay I was just worried cause the clown are hosting it and thy cant really get in it very well cause the way its on the rock and I cant turn he rock cause theres coral on the top side also do they like lots of flow or little flow ive been told 2 things


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

They'll go wherever they feel good


----------



## PaulF757 (Dec 9, 2013)

sit back, relax and enjoy the anemone. Mine did the same.


----------



## bud091 (Dec 25, 2012)

PaulF757 said:


> sit back, relax and enjoy the anemone. Mine did the same.


its weird cause it went further under the rock now i even tried to re locate my light to try and bring it out more


----------



## kwsjimmy (Jan 5, 2015)

*anomone*

They will move and hide when their not happy, when its ready it will come back out, if its new to your tank you might need to acclimate the lights. When I put my crispa anemone in my tank it hid. I had to slowly acclimatebit to my radion light over a period of a few days and gradually bring up the intensity. If you don't have an adjustable light try diffusing the light a bit with paper or something ..


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

bud091 said:


> okay I was just worried cause the clown are hosting it and thy cant really get in it very well cause the way its on the rock and I cant turn he rock cause theres coral on the top side also do they like lots of flow or little flow ive been told 2 things


Make sure the clowns aren't too aggressive with it. I've been trying to keep one with my maroon clown fish and each time they love it to near death if I don't intervene...


----------



## bud091 (Dec 25, 2012)

Norman said:


> Make sure the clowns aren't too aggressive with it. I've been trying to keep one with my maroon clown fish and each time they love it to near death if I don't intervene...


i have 3 clowns and all 3 use it is that bad?


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

bud091 said:


> i have 3 clowns and all 3 use it is that bad?


How big are they in comparison to the anenome? My clowns are quite large and I've not been able to find one appropriate to their size (that doesn't break my bank account).

What kind of anenome is it and how old is the tank?


----------



## bud091 (Dec 25, 2012)

Norman said:


> How big are they in comparison to the anenome? My clowns are quite large and I've not been able to find one appropriate to their size (that doesn't break my bank account).
> 
> What kind of anenome is it and how old is the tank?


they rang from small to large i would say the anenome is probably 3''x3'' as for age of it all not sure just got it all last night im going to say tank it self with all the rock and stuff over a year for sure

my clowns one is 2'' other is a 1'' and the 3rd one is maybe half a inch


----------



## bud091 (Dec 25, 2012)

i just dont want it to die also do i need to feed it or will it feed of the pods in my tank? ps never had one before


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

How long has your tank been running? Anemones need a tank at least 8 months or older. Some say they should be fed and others say that the lights are enough... I've been squirting thawed brine shrimp at them in my nano. The clowns used to try to feed it themselves by throwing food into it but I had to move them to a tank with much smaller clowns...


----------



## bud091 (Dec 25, 2012)

Norman said:


> How long has your tank been running? Anemones need a tank at least 8 months or older. Some say they should be fed and others say that the lights are enough... I've been squirting thawed brine shrimp at them in my nano. The clowns used to try to feed it themselves by throwing food into it but I had to move them to a tank with much smaller clowns...


its been running longer then 8 months bought it off a guy thats had it going for over a year ill have to keep a eye on it i guess and hope it re locates to a better spot in the tank


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

As long as your water parameters are ok just let it be it will find a spot. Mine cruised from on end to the other and back to where it started over the course of an afternoon. Just watch your power heads so it doesn't get sucked in. Sometimes they let go and float into the power heads...


----------



## bud091 (Dec 25, 2012)

Norman said:


> As long as your water parameters are ok just let it be it will find a spot. Mine cruised from on end to the other and back to where it started over the course of an afternoon. Just watch your power heads so it doesn't get sucked in. Sometimes they let go and float into the power heads...


ok my powerhead it at the very top but ill keep a eye on that for sure wouldnt want that to happen


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

At one point I had to turn off my filter as the anenome was getting slowly sucked in to the intake tube, just watch to make sure its not too close to anything that could hurt it.


----------



## kwsjimmy (Jan 5, 2015)

*anomone*

45$ Ba Mississauga , haddoni and giga green carpets, about 8"+ when opened.. AK has some huuuge carpet anemones


----------



## bud091 (Dec 25, 2012)

Norman said:


> At one point I had to turn off my filter as the anenome was getting slowly sucked in to the intake tube, just watch to make sure its not too close to anything that could hurt it.


Okay it's on the opposite side of the tank as my power head


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

You'll be amazed at how quickly the can move around the tank...


----------

